# Logical Fallacies



## Justme (May 9, 2012)

Have you ever argued with someone who really didn't have anything to argue with. They were probably using what is known as Logical Fallacies. For those not familiar with these I've found 3 vids, below that provide some good examples of these.

I'm not really a debater. I dislike arguing with others, simply because there are too many people  that would rather crush each other  than understand one another. To me, you don't win an argument by having the last word. You win when you come to a consensus. I know that might not be popular to some people, but I really wouldn't want to argue with someone needs to succeed at everything, at all costs.

A very wise man told me that the difference between a someone who knows what they are talking about and a person that doesn't, is that the one who dose will  speak his mind and then walk away. Those who don't will stand and argue, twist and turn anywhere just to sound right.

These Logical Fallacies are in three separate YouTubes, which I've posted in separate posts below. Thank you and have a great day.


----------



## Justme (May 9, 2012)

Here's the second one.


----------



## Justme (May 9, 2012)

Here's the third


----------



## JCFarnham (May 9, 2012)

Instantly I want to say, "Sounds great but aren't you using fallacy?" But then that would be pointless in itself!

You seem to be someone who likes their debates as I like mine. "We're not angry at each other. We're just talking about something." I definitely prefer that.. Can't count the number of times people have thrown logical fallacies at me. Often it's these people who seem to think they're good at debating. When in fact they've only really proven that they have the ability to bore me to silence.

"Your silence MUST mean I'm right!"

Suuuuuuuure. I'm just tired of trying any more.


I thank Brian for making these videos. Maybe now we can _all_ have some decent, honest discussion devoid of gain saying.


----------



## Steerpike (May 9, 2012)

I've seen these. They are well-done videos.

Many people simply learn the names of logical fallacies, but but fail to understand the fallacies themselves. The end result is the accusation, accompanied by a name of choice, is simply thrown out in response to any argument they disagree with.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (May 9, 2012)

These are both amusing and interesting.  Thanks.


----------



## DameiThiessen (May 9, 2012)

A debate is when two people, both with opposing points of view, argue until one ends the argument with a winning point. 

A dialogue is when two people, both with opposing points of view, express their ideas without argument until a conclusion is reached between them. There is no victor in a dialogue, there is a compromise. Or maybe not even that, and they just agree to disagree. 

I only hate debate if somebody I'm arguing with doesn't understand the point I'm making and continue to fight with me anyway. That's just stupid. xD


----------



## Fnord (May 10, 2012)

I'm definitely more in the "dialogue" camp.  Unfortunately us "dialoguers" are in the minority, especially online.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (May 10, 2012)

Fnord said:


> I'm definitely more in the "dialogue" camp.  Unfortunately us "dialoguers" are in the minority, especially online.



You're right there, fellow dialoguer.


----------

